# New Stimulus Package: Eat Gator Trout!



## brofoster (Apr 23, 2010)

Folks the big trout are still falling like flies down here in Brevard County.  Instead of trying to fix all of the banks and crooked politicians to save money, everyone should pick up a reel and start trout fishing for supper.  I took no prisoners this morning.  Needless to say, I caught my limit of keepers within 30 casts.  The rest went back in the water for tomorrow morning.  Trout like the monster in this picture are not uncommon.  I just know when the bait stops on a dime, its a big trout or decent Red (hurtin them too)!

3 inch white Burkley Powerbait with the C tail is the way to go one a white or chartreuse jighead 1/4 oz.  I am catching most fish in about 3 feet of water.  Find the grass and game on.  Find the grass, in the shallow that drops off into deeper and its Pandamonium! Slow stead roll on the jig, just enough to keep it above the grass and WHAM!


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Apr 23, 2010)

Nice Buddy.  Good advice too


----------



## bird_dawg (Apr 23, 2010)

Dang pig right there!!!


----------



## fishinknots (Apr 23, 2010)

They look mean......


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Apr 23, 2010)

WTG Bro Foster. Those are some nice fish, you got it figured out.


----------



## Swamprat (Apr 23, 2010)

Good fish....way to go. Remember to save some of them spawning momma's for future fishing.

Ain't nothing like a gator trout inhaling your topwater bait at sunrise on a glass calm lagoon. Never had much luck early in the morning with grubs but would slay them with a topwater. Around mid morning we would find a deep hole or channel and free line fingerling mullet or mud minnows


----------



## georgia_home (Apr 23, 2010)

With the title, eat gator trout, I was reminded of something and thought I'd ask the question:

do you folks eat roe?

It's been over 2 decades since I did much saltwater / trout fishing, but as a kid... One of the best times ever.

The trout roe was a special treat.


----------



## bouymarker (Apr 24, 2010)

thats an awesome catch....


----------



## brofoster (Apr 24, 2010)

Georgia home,

I remember eating roe as a kid, but I really dont mess with it now.  I do love some golden fried trout though.  I used to catch the yellow mouth (weakfish) in Pensacola by the buckets full.
The speckeled trout are not as plentiful so I have only kept my limit twice of about 2 dozen trips.  Think that I am going to jump back on the sheepshead this afternoon though.


----------



## georgia_home (Apr 24, 2010)

Bro, you nailed it... Weakfish, Delaware bay, early may to early June, was the season. The big females were loaded.

It's been too long since those days!

Very nice fish!!! Keep on 'em!


----------



## speechless33759 (Apr 26, 2010)

That's a gator!


----------

